# Infant Sedative used in 70s. Thorazine?



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

Im trying to do some research into possible long term effects of a sedative given to my sister as an infant. As the family lore goes, she wouldnt sleep for days until the Dr. gave her a Rx for a sedative - she slept for 2 days straight. Mom says it may have been Thor...something.

Anyone know?

Xpost Parenting


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Most likely it was something called peragoric. According to my parents it was WONDERFUL stuff, and at first did not need a prescription, then they had to sign for it, then it was prescription only. Someone finally wised up that it was an opium derivitive.


----------



## baglady (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunshineJ* 
Most likely it was something called peragoric. According to my parents it was WONDERFUL stuff, and at first did not need a prescription, then they had to sign for it, then it was prescription only. Someone finally wised up that it was an opium derivitive.

Peragoric was very common at one time. My grandmother brags about her kids sleeping through the night at 2 weeks failing to realize it was because they were drugged with opium.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Thorazine seems unusual, it's a "major tranquilizer" aka an anti-psychotic. It can be sedating, but it certainly wouldn't be something prescribed for a toddler. Paragoric seems more likely. Or even Benadryl
Diazapam or Phenobarbatol would be overkill, but of a lesser extent than Thorazine!
Valium would probably be inappropriate for a toddler.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baglady* 
Peragoric was very common at one time. My grandmother brags about her kids sleeping through the night at 2 weeks failing to realize it was because they were drugged with opium.

Ditto this


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

My aunt was given Phenobarbatol for her son when he was an infant. This was in the mid 80s.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

I get that this was the better living through science generation, and I can somewhat understand buying the formula is better line, but... drugging newborns?

Was this really common?


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

Interesting. I remember my mom saying that my oldest brother had very bad colic and the dr gave them a medicine that would just knock him totally out. He was born in 1970 so maybe it was the same drug. I don't recall her ever mentioning the name and may not even remember it at this point.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeminijad* 
I get that this was the better living through science generation, and I can somewhat understand buying the formula is better line, but... drugging newborns?

Was this really common?

Not that I'm aware of. My brother was born in 1960. My first was born in 1978. I have never heard of drugging babies so they will sleep. Joy's ped. did suggest Benadryl for Joy so that she could sleep when her coughing was keeping her awake after being sick. But she was over 6 (can't remember her age but she was elementary school age and Angela was no longer an infant) at the time.


----------



## JessBB (Apr 10, 2007)

My parents were offered some kind of sleep aid when I was an infant (1978). I've never gotten a straight answer as to whether they gave it to me, which leads me to believe that they probably did. Also, they have held a grudge against me for my entire life because I was such a difficult infant and toddler (prob what we on MDC would classify as high-needs.) TO THIS DAY they bring it up all the time







to the extent that it is a sticking point in their relationship with dh. It is one of the big reasons that I practice AP and gentle night time parenting. All this by way of saying, yes there was such a drug and yes, lots of parents used it.


----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

My MIL is constantly telling me to ask the doctor for it, though she doesn't remember what "it" was called. I consider DS to be a very easy baby/toddler so this really ticks me off. She thinks we're nuts to take him on plane rides without doping him up.

And I have friends who said they always looked forward to the "special lemon drink" they got before road trips. (it was Neo Citrin!!!)

I hope you find out what your sister was given and that the info helps to answer your questions.


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

It was probably peragoric.

I do know someone who had "special green milk" every night. Yeah. It was Nyquill mixed with milk. Those are some messed up parents. (and I can't even contemplate the flavor)


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Paragoric was what came to my mind. I know that it's use was pretty widespread.


----------



## azdesertrn (Apr 2, 2003)

I also would guess paregoric. I think its still used to treat intestinal issues/diarrhea in adults.


----------



## tanyam926 (May 25, 2005)

I have never heard of this before, it makes me sick.

I am constantly amazed at what the medical community is able to get away with.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TEAK's Mom* 
I do know someone who had "special green milk" every night. Yeah. It was Nyquill mixed with milk.

Holy CRAP!


----------



## muttmom92 (Mar 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunshineJ* 
Most likely it was something called peragoric. According to my parents it was WONDERFUL stuff, and at first did not need a prescription, then they had to sign for it, then it was prescription only. Someone finally wised up that it was an opium derivitive.











My sister was colicky and my parents gave it to her. She was born in '74.


----------



## LizLizard (Jul 16, 2007)

According to my mom, she was prescribed Phenobarbitol for my "colic" as a baby. When my 2nd was having serious GI issues and her sleep was crap, she brought it up ALL THE TIME as a sure-fire solution.







I was born in '74 as well.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NiteNicole* 
My aunt was given Phenobarbatol for her son when he was an infant. This was in the mid 80s.

My parents gave it to me in the 70's









I also have infertility issues


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

OMG people actually used to drug their babies to make them sleep thats awful.
I hated the fact that my daughter was given diazepam but she had been fitting for over 30 mins with no signs of coming round.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanyam926* 
I have never heard of this before, it makes me sick.

I am constantly amazed at what the medical community is able to get away with.

And what drs. allow parents to talk them into. It has always amazed me to hear mothers taking their sniffling kids to drs for a shot. The common cold can't be cured by a shot. I find so strange that otherwise intelligent women insist on antibiotics for everything. Now it's even put in hand soap.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

What I find amazing is that people like my g-ma were like this, but now she tells me that I drugged my babies by taking my post c/s pain meds and that I should give my DD ritalin because g-ma thinks she has ADD(she doesn't she's an active 3 year old). Oh I also drugged my son due to having to take migraine medication a few times during his pregnancy, the double standard is so awesome.

This thread makes me angry and sad.


----------



## Giraffe (Feb 13, 2009)

I was given Thorazine as a toddler when I had to have CT scans. It was part of the "kiddy cocktail" they used in the mid 80s at some hospitals. I was born in 1983, so probably around 1985 when I took it. It is actually now listed as an allergy in my medical records. I get funny looks anytime I recite my allergy list at a doctors office.

Me: Reglan, Demerol, anything 'cillin', Thorazine...
Nurse: Thorazine? When were you given that & why?
Me: As a toddler before head CTs or MRIs.
Nurse: Really? WOW! They gave that to babies?


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Probably Peragoric -

I was born in 1976 and it was given to my parents to help me sleep when I was teething.







:

To this day they will joke about it by name and say how wonderful it was. They love to talk about how I never slept as a baby. I'm willing to bet I slept pretty darn well on the nights they gave me peragoric!!!! Ugh.


----------



## tatangel19 (Sep 16, 2006)

It was'nt just '' back then''. My first was born in '98, and her ped offered me paragoric because she has bad teething pain and sleep issues. Needless to say, we found another ped.


----------



## Jenifer76 (Apr 20, 2005)

I was given Peragoric as an infant for colic.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

At a playground a grandmother and myself were chatting and I mentioned how my dd never slept (later found out she had SPD). She told me to get Phenobarbatol....that is what she gave her kids and they were all great sleepers.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tatangel19* 
It was'nt just '' back then''. My first was born in '98, and her ped offered me paragoric because she has bad teething pain and sleep issues. Needless to say, we found another ped.

In a small dose, is it in fact a bad idea for severe pain? I mean, kids do get narcotics of one sort or another when they are in severe pain.


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolar2* 
In a small dose, is it in fact a bad idea for severe pain? I mean, kids do get narcotics of one sort or another when they are in severe pain.

It is now a Schedule III controlled substance, but it is still in use are there are valid medical circumstances for its use. It is a fairly low dose narcotic and is used sometimes as a cough suppressant or for specific types of diarrhea. I think that there are a lot of less problematic drugs out there and its use is a lot less prevalent.


----------



## Icehockey18 (Oct 24, 2009)

I haven't heard of the drug but had to post...
My g-ma, and aunts on that side, just put some brandy in a bottle. You don't need a Rx for that....








my one aunt said it would knock her kiddos out for like 17 hours!...and she's proud to tell the story!!!!


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

I should have read this thread, its freaking me out!

PHENOBARBITOL???? Isnt that the stuff you sprinkle on a rag and put over someones mouth to knock them out?!?!?!? Im afraid to give my kid Benedryl (milk allergy) unless he REALLY REALLY NEEDS IT.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

That's cloroform! Phenobarbitol is a a sedative and antiseizure medication, but it doesn't show up in murder mysteries.


----------



## AllieFaye (Mar 7, 2007)

And yet, when they'd have open heart surgery, doctors used to perform it without anesthetic. Drug 'em to make 'em sleep, but not during surgery? I fear future historians will not be kind in retrospect.


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllieFaye* 
And yet, when they'd have open heart surgery, doctors used to perform it without anesthetic. Drug 'em to make 'em sleep, but not during surgery? I fear future historians will not be kind in retrospect.

Appalling, isn't it. They actually believed that babies and young children didn't feel pain. I hope history isn't kind.


----------



## mjdmom (Dec 11, 2007)

Had to chime in.

My BIL was given Thorazine (sp) in 1961 to sleep. Unbelievable.


----------



## Zarabeth (May 7, 2011)

Your sister may well have been given Thalidomide...it was sold from 1957 until 1961 when it was taken off the market after being found to be a cause of birth defects in what has been called "one of the biggest medical tragedies of modern times"...it is what led to much stricter testing for medications.


----------



## dairy2dogs (May 1, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JessBB*
> 
> My parents were offered some kind of sleep aid when I was an infant (1978). I've never gotten a straight answer as to whether they gave it to me, which leads me to believe that they probably did. Also, they have held a grudge against me for my entire life because I was such a difficult infant and toddler (prob what we on MDC would classify as high-needs.) TO THIS DAY they bring it up all the time
> 
> ...


----------



## dairy2dogs (May 1, 2006)

hmm, weird, I typed out a reply under the paragraph I quoted above but it only posted the quote. Trying again...

Originally Posted by *JessBB* 

My parents were offered some kind of sleep aid when I was an infant (1978). I've never gotten a straight answer as to whether they gave it to me, which leads me to believe that they probably did. Also, they have held a grudge against me for my entire life because I was such a difficult infant and toddler (prob what we on MDC would classify as high-needs.) TO THIS DAY they bring it up all the time







to the extent that it is a sticking point in their relationship with dh. It is one of the big reasons that I practice AP and gentle night time parenting. All this by way of saying, yes there was such a drug and yes, lots of parents used it.

JessBB, I wanted to offer you a virtual hug becauce I know how you feel. My parents treat me this way too. I was actually sick as a baby/toddler...took them till kindergarten to figure out what was wrong. But they even act like the surgery I had to fix the problem was something I did TO them. They love to go on and on about how difficult I was. I don't know if they drugged me as an infant (1970) but my mom was given speed by her doctor when she was pregnant with me because she was tired and they drugged my siblings and I as children with niquil.


----------



## KempsMama (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiteNicole*
> 
> My aunt was given Phenobarbatol for her son when he was an infant. This was in the mid 80s.


This was a common "treatment" for colic. Scary stuff. I have a Mother Encyclopedia that references this.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

It's insane that they gave Phenobarb for sleep. I have quite a bit of experience with it, as my baby Gavin had severe seizures and required huge doses of it to keep some types under control. It's a med that makes them sleepy for a day or two, then their body adjusts to the dose and they wake up on it. It seems to me it might work for a short period of time for "sleep" but the baby would get used to it. Wow, what a HORRIBLE idea.


----------

